# Cold or Comfy?



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Ever since I got Peridot a week ago, I have worried about him being cold. He often puffs himself up when sitting on a perch, especially when napping. A few times I have found him puffed up and shivering.

I started doing several things to keep Per warm, including keeping the house thermostat higher. I am also using a space heater that has a thermostat and can go off and on to keep the corner of the room with his cage in it warmer than the rest of the house. This seems to have eliminated the shivering. My last bird seemed to be quite hardy and do just fine, even with the heat in the house kept at 62 degrees Fahrenheit (it is usually 2-4 degrees warmer where the cage sits). I live in a cold region of the US :smow: and spend hundreds of dollars a month on heat, which is why I am so careful about the temp that the furnace is set at. Now I am keeping the house at about 65/66 degrees Fahrenheit, using a space heater by my bird's cage and keeping the cage partially covered most of the time.

Should I be worried about Per being cold? Is his being puffed up a sign of illness or just a comfy way to nap? He exhibits no other signs of illness and is perched at the top of the cage. He is not all fluffed up when eating and moving around the cage.

Thanks for the benefit of any experience and advice people can offer!


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Is the shivering significant? If you’ve eliminated the shivering by upping the temp a bit, then I’d say he was likely a bit chilly. As for sleeping puffed up, maybe that’s just him. My Peanut is a naturally ‘fluffy’ bird. He’s always puffed up and the vet even asked me if it was normal for him as she was concerned he could be sick. Alkira likes to fluff himself up when he’s sleeping but not any other time. As for JoJo, she never fluffs up. So, my point is, watch him and get to know his normal. If he’s active, eating well and poops look normal, then I’d say that maybe he likes to sleep fluffed up. Maybe when the weather warms up, that will change. You’re keeping him out of drafts I’m guessing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Kellie and would be more concerned about the shivering which you indicate has lessened now. Many budgies will fluff up when they sleep.*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Kellie and Deb,

Thanks for the quick replies and helpful information. I will keep an eye on Peridot's behavior but it sounds like maybe he just likes to be fluffed. It got cold here really fast in the last few days and is currently 4 degrees F (-16C) plus the windchill. I am sure the sudden change in temp did not help me in making sure the house was warm enough when I brought Per home. At least I don't have to worry that he is overheating!


----------

